# Slide To Answer Won't Show Up



## tetrisiz (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm having a weird issue. When the screen is on and phone rings, it gives you the answer, ignore, quiet buttons. When the screen is off and someone calls I typically used to get the slide to answer or puzzle crap, whichever was set. Now when my screen is off and I pickup the phone, I only get the answer, quiet, ignore buttons, not slide to unlock when the screen is off when the phone rings. I hung up on someone today taking the phone out of my pocket today by accidentally hitting the "end" button.

I'm on Gummycharged 2.1. Is there anything I can do short of factory wipe and re-flash? Thanks!


----------



## mowbray1 (Aug 22, 2011)

tetrisiz said:


> I'm having a weird issue. When the screen is on and phone rings, it gives you the answer, ignore, quiet buttons. When the screen is off and someone calls I typically used to get the slide to answer or puzzle crap, whichever was set. Now when my screen is off and I pickup the phone, I only get the answer, quiet, ignore buttons, not slide to unlock when the screen is off when the phone rings. I hung up on someone today taking the phone out of my pocket today by accidentally hitting the "end" button.
> 
> I'm on Gummycharged 2.1. Is there anything I can do short of factory wipe and re-flash?	Thanks!


same problem here, no way to answer the incoming calls,, i switched back to GBE 2.0
GBE 2.1 was nice worked well,low bat drain, but just would no answer a call.. not in any position. or page game or program..no way to answer...


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

tetrisiz said:


> I'm having a weird issue. When the screen is on and phone rings, it gives you the answer, ignore, quiet buttons. When the screen is off and someone calls I typically used to get the slide to answer or puzzle crap, whichever was set. Now when my screen is off and I pickup the phone, I only get the answer, quiet, ignore buttons, not slide to unlock when the screen is off when the phone rings. I hung up on someone today taking the phone out of my pocket today by accidentally hitting the "end" button.
> 
> I'm on Gummycharged 2.1. Is there anything I can do short of factory wipe and re-flash? Thanks!


Are you by chance using Go launcher and the new Go Locker? I'm using the stock ep1w, and saw that same thing using go locker. It seems to keep the phone "awake" when the screen is off.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

